

Top 10 Takeaways from Web 2.0 Expo in NY - KrisJordan
http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/25/10-high-order-bits-from-the-web-20-expo-in-ny/

======
wheels
_"If you are not bringing the heat, get out of the kitchen. Passion was the
common thread amongst the most inspiring talks I saw at the conference."_

I find this interesting in light of what I've seen with a lot of serial
entrepreneurs ... it just seems too ... game-ish. I sometimes wonder how that
plays out in the world of investment where you've got inexperience as the
downside for new entrepreneurs, with overbearing enthusiasm as a positive.

~~~
KrisJordan
I think there's a very big difference between enthusiasm and passion.
Enthusiasm is ephemeral. Like with dating, it's easy to be enthusiastically in
lust with the romantic idea of start-ups early on. Enthusiasm can fade after a
first anniversary. Passion is in the blood. Passion is what keeps you married
to your vision even after it gets a little older, has put on a little weight,
and delivered you a nest egg or two.

I haven't met any successful serial entrepreneurs who aren't passionate about
what they do (whether specifically technology or entrepreneurship in general).
Just as well there are passionate entrepreneurs who fail (most of the
successful ones did originally).

Enthusiasm dries up. Passion doesn't.

~~~
newmediaclay
Just wait 'til passion cheats on you by kicking you off the board to get the
bigger ring or the Series C funding...

